# Losing Hair when Wet??



## FreeSpirit777 (May 19, 2015)

I'm a male in my 20's, and am growing my hair long for the first time.. I haven't cut my hair in 1 year and 2 months roughly, and it has been growing great!

Now for most of this year, I have only showered once every three weeks on average.. sometimes once ever five weeks even. 

Now as my hair has gotten longer these past few months, I have noticed a fair amount of hair falling out when I shower.. like when is scrub my hair.

Last weekend I went swimming for about 20 minutes; not competitive or anything, just playing around, diving etc. 

And afterwards I showered as well, and the next day I noticed I had considerably less hair, more so than ever.

I didn't lose any length thankfully, but the back of my hair is now pretty thin. 

How did this happen?


----------



## jade09 (May 5, 2016)

I was going to say that the hair fallouts might be more obvious and noticeable since it's longer but if you actually feel like it's thinning... I dunno... maybe you're scalp is just freaking out? You should see someone about it if you think it's getting serious.


----------



## katurian (Apr 12, 2016)

Could it be because you're only showering once every three weeks? Why is that? Do you not have access to water?


----------



## jade09 (May 5, 2016)

@katurian has a point. Oily hair collects a lot of dust and dirt and all other nasty things you wouldn't want it near your skin. I tried no-poo for a month to see what all the craze was about and it totally messed up my scalp.


----------



## Sava Saevus (Feb 14, 2015)

FreeSpirit777 said:


> Now for most of this year, I have only showered once every three weeks on average.. sometimes once ever five weeks even.


You must be a hoot at parties... 

But seriously, hair conditioner / shampoo / *washing and cleaning your hair actually help it.* However, do not shampoo / condition your hair every day mind you unless you want to really hair to thin and fall out, if you are really worried and per chance decide to do that.

When you do not wash your hair, especially for 3 weeks at a time, dirt dandruff and anything imaginable can clog pores and cause potential hair loss. There's also the fact that since you are growing your hair out past previous lengths that it is brittle and needs additional nutrients. Add on top of that certain hair types naturally only grow optimally to certain lengths before breaking off.

Point is, you need to take better care of your head. Or go bald. That's also an option.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

I join the other people. Shampoos usually strengthen your hair which is weakened by everything it encounters. What you do is just let it weaken exceptionally and then wonder why it falls out when you pull it out. For long hair I would recommend washing them AT LEAST once a week or twice a week even.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm not sure if it would help, but here's a link :


Are YOU washing your hair wrong? How simple changes can give you glossy locks | Daily Mail Online


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

Wash your hair more regularly. You don't want to have a swamp on your head. No wonder it's falling out.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

> Now for most of this year, I have only showered once every three weeks on average.. sometimes once ever five weeks even.​


If you never watered the flower in your room, would you be surprised if it its leaves were not in the best condition, dying?


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

it's no wonder your hair dies, you're letting it fester with bacteria and fungi for so long


----------



## huhh (Apr 15, 2015)

Might just be me but i'm under the impression that people had hair even before the invention of the schampoo, maybe someone can cross check this?


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

huhh said:


> Might just be me but i'm under the impression that people had hair even before the invention of the schampoo, maybe someone can cross check this?


They at least washed it with water.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

huhh said:


> Might just be me but i'm under the impression that people had hair even before the invention of the schampoo, maybe someone can cross check this?


they probably rinsed it with just water, which at least cleans it to some extent


----------



## huhh (Apr 15, 2015)

Apple Pine said:


> They at least washed it with water.


Yeah sure

"Every day they must wash their faces and heads and this they do in the dirtiest and filthiest fashion possible: to wit, every morning a girl servant brings a great basin of water; she offers this to her master and he washes his hands and face and his hair -- he washes it and combs it out with a comb in the water; then he blows his nose and spits into the basin. When he has finished, the servant carries the basin to the next person, who does likewise. She carries the basin thus to all the household in turn, and each blows his nose, spits, and washes his face and hair in it."

This might actually be better than just not washing, even if you're one of the last guys, maybe the head ecosystem can't grow too bad if you disturb it regulary, even if it's with filth. (i'm not sure a healthy head loses hair from not washing regulary either)


----------



## huhh (Apr 15, 2015)

TS where on your head are you loosing hair? It seems probable to me that you are losing your hair(parts of it atleast) but while the hair is dry and fat it doesn't fall out, only when you swim/shower it rinses the old hair out, maybe?


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

huhh said:


> TS where on your head are you loosing hair? It seems probable to me that you are losing your hair(parts of it atleast) but while the hair is dry and fat it doesn't fall out, only when you swim/shower it rinses the old hair out, maybe?


it shouldn't thin out if that were the case though


----------



## huhh (Apr 15, 2015)

Red Panda said:


> it shouldn't thin out if that were the case though


yeah it shouldn't fall of in shunks/unhealthy? maybe his lack of haircare accelerates his predisposed hair loss  i don't know really, just a theory


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

1) Agree with post #15 - hair loss is more obvious in the shower/bath since it all gets rinsed out & collected in a confined space. You say you don't wash your hair very often; do you brush or comb it regularly? If no, then you are probably washing all the accumulated lost hair out from the hairs still attached to your scalp. The longer you wait, the more will have been accumulated. 
Longer hair is obviously also easier to notice based on the larger volume.

2) I notice that I loose more hair during certain seasons of the year, generally early spring and late fall. You might have something similar going on. It's normal to lose 50 - 100 strands of of hair in any given normal day.

3) Stress & hormones have a huge impact on hair loss. The latter will liklely be harder to address than the former (even though stress hormones tend to affect the entire endocrinological balance in individuals). If I recall correctly, hair loss in men is hereditary from the maternal side, so if bald men are prevalent on your mother's family, you might be fighting genetics.

4) Do you have any nervous habits, like rubbing your scalp or tugging on/playing with your hair?

Found some additional reading here.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

huhh said:


> yeah it shouldn't fall of in shunks/unhealthy? maybe his lack of haircare accelerates his predisposed hair loss  i don't know really, just a theory


Maybe they aren't getting enough nutrients due to all the clogging and bacteria so they fall out. I lost a lot of hair when I lost a lot of weight in short time last year, but tey didn't get noticeably thinner though.


----------



## huhh (Apr 15, 2015)

Red Panda said:


> Maybe they aren't getting enough nutrients due to all the clogging and bacteria so they fall out. I lost a lot of hair when I lost a lot of weight in short time last year, but tey didn't get noticeably thinner though.


well the hairsacks get their nurishment from below so only if the bad stuff has kinda "eaten it's way in" it should be a factor i think, and it seem probable that the body has diffrent mechanisms to prevent that from happening. still, i've heard about how bad stuff from above can kinda "choke" hairsacks by clotting etc and thus kill them in some way, so yeah i also think it's very possible that that is a part of OPs problem.

i think OP would do wise in taking more frequent showers, maybe with just water, and if so it's important to spend a couple of minutes extra on just massaging the scalp softly


----------

